# Cambridge, OH - Jules F Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12803881

Guernsey Co DP (high kill); Jules female baby, saddle back B&T








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet baby girl...who would GIVE HER UP????????????


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no idea how people can be so heartless!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Not surprised....she has adoption pending......

"We have several good applications for this girl at the current time. Thank you for looking at dogs from the Guernsey County Dog Warden Dept. "


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

pretty girl,what is up with all the ohio dogs this week.I spent 2 weeks looking for a gs pup(under 6 months) and had a heck of a time finding one,now I see quite afew here in ohio.Figures,lol.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I wonder what they mean by "good applications" because they state they take more than one hold on a dog and the first person on the list gets the dog when it's available; just wondering if they really do any type of screening.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG, absolutely adorable!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: rocky1pretty girl,what is up with all the ohio dogs this week.I spent 2 weeks looking for a gs pup(under 6 months) and had a heck of a time finding one,now I see quite afew here in ohio.Figures,lol.


I know what you mean I had been looking for a year for a certain color and age. now there are all kinds of babies in Ohio, sables, black and tans. I did found one in WV I'm very happy with him. I did adopt him from a pound.

But this girl sure is a cutie pie. Praying someone has room for herl!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Petfinder says she has been adopted!


----------

